# New Grinder



## alexgrc (May 29, 2013)

So i acquired a used Mazzer SJ and had it thoroughly cleaned, pics follow:

Upgrading from:









After cleaning









On my kitchen:


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Quality set up


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats on your new set up, looking good:good:

The Expobar pairs very well with the SJ.


----------



## alexgrc (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

What's going on with your doser? Looks a lot different to the usual mazzer ones, and maybe a bit smaller


----------



## alexgrc (May 29, 2013)

I dont know, i havent changed it thats for sure. Its the Automatic version of MSJ if that helps.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Windows on it look much thinner...


----------

